# Aquaponics



## Saprobic (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi just wondering if anyone else on here has setup or is interested in aquaponics of any kind. I have recently moved and due to an extended period of flux had to sell off my livestock and decided that when I re-establish I am going to include some edible bio-filtering. 
So if anyone here has any experience I would love some advice or if anyone is interested in seeing how I am doing it I will be happy to shre that as well.

Cheers
G


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

Are you looking to use the plants to actively filter for rearing fish? That would be an awesome combination in my way of thinking. I may just give that a try. My potted plants do great when they get fish water from water changes and my summer tub gets filtered by floating plants so why not a food crop to filter my tank?
Do you have any design information for a combination deal like that?


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Agree with above, i would be very interested in hearing more about your adventures along these lines *


----------



## Saprobic (Nov 14, 2008)

Alright excellent. I will update this as the project progresses. Currently the basement where the system will be housed is being refinished so this is going to occur slowly but should give me ample time to work out a really nice design.  
Oldman - Yes the plants will act as a filtration system. I used biological filtration in my last reef setup with an algal mat and some macro algae in my sump. Worked really well but the harvested algae was really not good for anything except compost.  
The design I have in mine right now is esentially to build a closet beside the tank with the water running passively from an overflow in the main tank and then being pumped back to the tank. 
The big thing I would like to change about this would be to somehow grab water from the bottom of the tank so I could keep the detritus moving but the only way I can see to do this requires active pumping from the tank which I don't want to do. 
All my plans are currently on a scratch pad but I will get some stuff into digital format and upload soon. 

Cheers


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

How about using a siphon tube to bring water into an overflow box. That would mean having the tank substrate slope toward the siphon tube but you already are faced with that for any gravity fed system.


----------

